# Is a degree in Equine Science worth it?



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

IMO a degree is just a pretty piece of paper in the horse world. People are going to hire because of experience, not because of paper. You'd be better off taking that $20,000 and putting it toward trainer under a really well known trainer. They horse world is all about experience and who you know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

I think you don't have to take equine science at all (here in Ireland) to become an equine chiropractor. You need to study the human body in college, then go and qualify as an actual chiropractor for horses, outside of college.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I agree with Slide, despite having a Bachelor's Degree in Equine Science & Training, lol!

I triple-majored in Equine Business Mgmt, Equine Science & Training, and straight up Business, to cover all my bases. I currently work in the city, while my business degree pays for me to have a horse as a hobby. That said, I ADORED my equine university experience and it opened my eyes to the horse world in a way I would never have seen if I remained in my little town with my far-from-the-big-leagues horse scene. After graduation I went to work for a big name trainer and loved it, but within a few years I had decided horse training wasn't my true calling.

Incidentally, I graduated in 2001 and am still paying off my student loans  I'd have considerably more left to payoff if I was still working at the ranch, as I was making about 40% of my current salary.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Equine Science will not qualify you to be a chiropractor. If that's what you want to do you need to research the requirements for it - they vary. Some places require you to to to equine chiro school, some require human chiro certification first then equine.

Equine Science is typically the degree people get when they want to run a boarding facility or teach lessons or train. I was always told it was fairly useless to get though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I agree with all of the above.

I would think the best think you could do if you want to be a chiropractor is either go through vet school (probably not realistic), or apprentice under someone.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

You could do equine massage therapy. Chiropractor's must be a vet where I live so that probably isn't feasible.


----------



## KodasSlvrWings (Feb 5, 2014)

Massage therapists have to be a vet here too, as well as the next state that we will be moving to next year. After looking at the state laws, everywhere is different and being an Air Force spouse I will constantly be moving. I don't think that I will be able to do any of the things I want to do until he gets out in 5 years and we move back to TN.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

What about getting a degree in business? That you can take anywhere! Not to mention it's going to look stellar on an application paired with horse experience.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

I also have a degree in Equine Science and Managment.......the most useless piece of paper I have and the most expensive. Granted I learned alot about the equine and thier workings but it got me little to no where in the job market. I was extremely disappointed. I was on the school's riding team and took several training classes though not nessesarily target classes to complete the degree. I learned alot on what NOT to do so that helped greatly. I eventually got a degree in Biology (but who the heck needs a biologist?.............nobody). So I say go into something specific. If chiropracty is your quest then go into that. If you just want to learn general information on horses or just want to have a degree in equine science to broaden or compliment your equine chiropractic quest then go for it. Equine Science by itself is pretty much just a piece of paper. Equine chiropacty requirements differ a little from state to state. Look into what your state says you need to have before taking classes. Getting a bussiness degree might end up helping you more.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Ugh, that's so unfortunate. ):


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

ZaneyZanne123 said:


> I eventually got a degree in Biology (but who the heck needs a biologist?.............nobody).


 Here in WY a bachelor's in Biology is pretty marketable. 

Mines, other energy industries, and water testing labs all hire people with that degree and they pay pretty well. 

Or, some kids I know who got a bachelor's in Biology then get an RN in nursing and, as they tell me, "can rule the world!" lol They get the better nursing jobs.

Other careers here that hire that are purebred cattle and horse outfits, some large farms, places that raise and sell pheasants or trout. 

Zaney Zanne - you might need to hit the Rocky Mtn region!

But I agree that a degree in Business is more marketable than about any other.


----------



## dixieandboo (Jan 19, 2014)

In NC there are colleges and some horse barns that offer Equine Chiropractic classes for somewhere around $100 to $300 dollars. Not sure where your located but I would research it.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I will say though, I've personally seen people with degrees totally unrelated to a job with no experience beat out people with no degree and have experience.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Bridgertrot said:


> I will say though, I've personally seen people with degrees totally unrelated to a job with no experience beat out people with no degree and have experience.


Absolutely true in the corporate world - many companies won't even interview someone who doesn't have a degree. They don't care what the degree is in, just that you took the initiative to pursue further education.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

As another holder of a worthless Equine degree please don't waste your time and money with it. No one in the horse world respects an equine degree and the colleges won't ever tell you that no one gets a job except maybe as a lowly stall cleaner/hot walker. (at less than minimum wage)
There are some good schools out there for Equine Massage, Dentistry and Chiropractic but you have to be careful to weed out the scams. To actually learn how to do it you should work as an apprentice under someone for a period of time. The massage therapy and chiropractic are very popular in my area, (personally I don't believe in it) but the ladies that do it own their own business, drive beautiful trucks, set their own hours and then go home and enjoy their own horses. Just bear in mind that the Dentistry part is plain old hard physical work-I've been amazed at how hard these dentists work watching them go through a barn and do 10 horses!
PS: in our state none of these professions require vet school, it must vary from state to state.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

It is mostly worthless. 

The horse industry is tough. In a few years of stall mucking, horse training, getting stepped on, thrown off etc, you body just won't hold up. Then what do you do? Go back to school for a new career if you can afford it. Get a low paying job if you can't go back to school.

If you want to go into the nutrition field you might find jobs related to animal nutrition, but definitely plan on getting a master's degree. 

I got a degree in equine science because I had almost $10,000 in scholarships which were only good towards an equine degree. Only now I may need to go back so I can change careers and get into something that pays better. I must point out that this covered 100% of my tuition so I don't have student loans. 

The good news is my core classes are covered, and I took a lot of science classes so those should all transfer if I decide I want a second degree. They also offer accelerated master's (basically if you have a bachelor's degree but want to change careers, they give you an intensive program combining undergrad level classes with grad level classes so you get a Master's without starting over). Still it is very intensive!

Since you are just starting out you can also try doing a double major- just plan on going to school every summer session with no breaks!

I almost think high school students should take a year or two break before college and just work. Very few people go to school and get a job in what they majored in. My cousin's majored in Music- one is a supervisor at Starbucks, and the other works at a bank. Definitely not what they envisioned! 

I am starting on an entirely new career path- I just have no clue what that path might be! :shock: Currently I am researching the job market in this area- I would rather not relocate.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

4horses said:


> I almost think high school students should take a year or two break before college and just work.


I couldn't possibly disagree with this statement any more!

Most of those people who "take a few years off" before starting college never get around to going back. Finish school while you're still in the mindset of going to class everyday, and while all your high school learning is still fresh in your mind so you don't have to pay for non-credit-counting refresher courses in algebra or microeconomics. Once you start receiving a fulltime paycheck, you're not going to want to give it up to go back to school - even if going back to school could eventually result in a higher paycheck.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Cynical- In some countries it is "normal" to take some time off before college to work/volunteer and get a better idea of what your interests are.

It certainly is better to take some time off before getting into a degree and then realizing that degree/career path is not for you. I've had several friends end up in that same situation- either starting over in a different degree, or ending up changing careers. This ends up costing them a lot of money in wasted tuition. 

https://college.harvard.edu/admissions/preparing-college/should-i-take-time


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

There is an equine science program at my college. I've only seen the riding majors, but I'm not impressed with the riding and training techniques at all. You could learn just as much being a working student under a decent trainer.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

jumanji321 said:


> There is an equine science program at my college. I've only seen the riding majors, but I'm not impressed with the riding and training techniques at all. *You could learn just as much being a working student under a decent trainer*.


 It would have to be a very special trainer to have gotten me interested in one of those "working student" situations.

Getting paid at a successful barn with good, successful trainers always seems to be a better option.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Further education is never a bad thing. However certain degrees have a higher return than others. I've known a couple folks that went for an equine science type degree. They are now doing the same thing that they would have been doing had they not gotten that particular degree. Working at a barn for slightly more than minimum wage. Except now they have student loans to pay off.


----------



## KodasSlvrWings (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Sorry I've been super busy and have not had much time to get back on! I graduated high school last May and have taken the year off and I'm so glad I did! I would have wasted thousands of my parents money starting a degree that I thought I wanted for years and after seeing and actually working in that field decided it wasn't for me! I'm currently working with a trainer in my area that has the same views and ideas about horses as me and in the past month of doing so I've already learned so much! I'm still not 100% sure on what I want to do, but I'm sure I'll know it when I see it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Bridgertrot said:


> I will say though, I've personally seen people with degrees totally unrelated to a job with no experience beat out people with no degree and have experience.


 Before I got my accounting degree (after wasting my time and $$$ on an equine science degree) employers would look at it on my resume and say "what the heck is that?!?!). An equine degree has no worth anywhere and not just in the horse world:-(


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow, a lot of mixed feelings going on here. I'm gonna be the odd one out to say that I also have a Bachelor's of Science in Equine Studies and it was 100% worth it. Is it harder to find a decent job, sure, but it is what you make it. I think it also depends on the school and type of degree/education. My program was strictly hands-on and covered a variety of skills, with no riding team, and only 8 graduates in my class. Being such a small group we had more time with our professors and it felt one-on-one rather than a "class". I also got my equine sports massage therapy certification through my equine program, along with the opportunity to take an internship of a lifetime that I only received through my college connections. My best friend actually dropped out of the equine program her first year, got an associates in business, and wishes she had stayed because she hates her job. Not saying everyone feels the same, but it definitely goes both ways. I spent my whole life listening to others tell me "You'll never do anything with an equine degree...keep it as a hobby" but with every horse comes a person attached with a checkbook. Trust me I am one of them! :lol: There are jobs out there...you may have to fight for them...but nothing worth doing comes easy


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Most states now are requiring chiro/massage/dentist to work with/for vet and vet is to be present...which puts those that were doing those types of equine things, up a creek without a paddle.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

I also have an Equine Science degree, and I did gain way better knowledge. It was also all hands on. I learned many things anatomy, health care, nutrition, and etc. I also was certified in massage and acupressure. I have a pretty decent job right now working in the racehorse business, which was always my dream. There are better jobs in the equine industry. Just have to find them.


----------



## KodasSlvrWings (Feb 5, 2014)

I have a friend who is an equine massage therapist and LOVES it! She was thinking about hosting a class for certification but she never got enough people to sign up 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Plus the equine massage therapist I know make some good body. Just depends where you live thou.


----------



## KodasSlvrWings (Feb 5, 2014)

Right now we are in NM. My friend is in TN. Unfortunately being a military spouse I will have to be moving around a lot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

jumanji321 said:


> There is an equine science program at my college. I've only seen the riding majors, but I'm not impressed with the riding and training techniques at all. You could learn just as much being a working student under a decent trainer.


I am assuming you are referring to Olds equine college? I agree with you there, I know of dozens of people through the years that have taken some sort of classes through there, either it riding, stable management, grooming, and NONE of those people ever made a career out of it, maybe a job here and there, but nothing that lasted.

OP, here in my province, to be an equine chiropractor, you have to be certified. The chiro I use and have know for decades, teaches this and massage and is accredited and has the authority to certify her students. She also has them apprentice with her as part of her program. I think her course is around $6000 to $7000, but being one of her students in this province, you are golden, you won't have trouble finding clients.

Equine Science degrees are for people who are already established in the horse industry and are expanding their knowledge, for a tax write off. That's it.


----------

